
New Canon 5D and 1980s Japanophobia - soundsop
http://blogs.law.harvard.edu/philg/2008/12/06/new-canon-5d-and-1980s-japanophobia/
======
noonespecial
There are plenty of American examples like Apple and DeWalt that disprove this
premise. Choosing just one product is not a big enough sample space. I'm sure
there's plenty of crap made in Japan as well.

This reduces to "people who care about quality can make exceptional products
no matter what country they are in."

~~~
callmeed
True, and most of these companies mentioned have plants/partners in other
countries.

Just like Apple has components and products created in other countries, so
Canon also has US-based plants.

------
rp
<http://www.red.com/>

------
callmeed
I'm getting a 5DII next month.

